# Cruzin'



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

It's been quite awhile since I wrote about little Cruze, He just turned 5 months old and he is just a little firecracker. He's Pearl's baby and I thought you might enjoy some photos of him taken today in the garden.

He loves playing fetch. I pick up a toy that he has dropped in front of me, tell him to wait, and when I do that he juts out his little face like he's standing at attention, eyes on the prize, then I throw it and he's off at a gallop to bring it back, just waiting for me to clap my hands and go crazy telling him he's such a good boy.

He has also taken to shadow RICO and emulates everything he does. He's pretty well potty trained. I took his potty patch away last week and he has transitioned to going outside, which he was pretty much doing already anyway. 

Love this boy!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwww, Adroable! Such a good boy! BUT where are his EYES!? LOL


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Cruzen is a cutie! Zoey fell in love! And he seems to be having a blast!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a cutie and smart, too! I hope McGee is trained by 5 months!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Adorable! Is he going to stay black or silver out? His hair is so shiny.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Adorable pictures! I was wondering why he looked so familiar and then I scrolled up to the top of the page. Doh!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Aw he's so cute! Love his coloring! The white fur around his nose makes a perfect circle haha. So cute!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks again, all. Yep that's him at the top of the page. 

Pam, he is silvering on his head and haunches. Can hardly wait to see what his coat does.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Cruze is a very handsome boy,he sounds delightful too.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, is he ever handsome, Pattie! Love your photos with him and the flowers!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

very cute little guy..will be fun to see him grow and change!


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Great pictures!!! Thanks for posting, he's just the cutest. So glad things are going so well for you and him.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Pattie said:


> Thanks again, all. Yep that's him at the top of the page.
> 
> Pam, he is silvering on his head and haunches. Can hardly wait to see what his coat does.


My Jack has completely silvered out. He is the coloring of an Old English Sheepdog. There is still touches of black on his head but that is it. I think his hair is neat because it changes colors along the shafts. Sort of a ripple effect. Very cool.


----------



## z8alia (Mar 31, 2011)

So Cruze is the little model in the header?! I love his coloring! Does he have a saddle? He has such beautiful markings!!


----------



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

He is adorable!!! He has similar colouring and markings to my guy who I'll be bringing home in 2 1/2 weeks. I'm curious, has his coat been cut at all yet? This is all still so new to me, so I have no idea when the first grooming session / cut normally takes place. I love the coat length just like his is now.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Thank you for your lovely comments about Cruze.

I see that Jack has silvered. I think Cruze may silver similarly to Jack and to Cruze's sire whose coloring as an adult is like Jack's.

Pooch: No, Cruze's coat has not been cut at all. It's just puppy coat. I'm excited for you and your new baby. Looking forward to seeing his pictures.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

What a beautiful baby!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Your dogs are all beautiful.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Thank you. I just adore Cruze. He is so funny.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm jealous you have a house full of puppy's!.


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Great Pics! Adorable!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I love having a house full of puppies. I can hardly wait until they start playing with one another, which should happen soon since their eyes have opened yesterday and today.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Here is a photo of Cruze taken yesterday. He is a fetcher extraordinaire!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

*Cruze is 6 months old!*

It's hard to believe but Cruze is six months old already. I thought you might like to see a video of him that I took today.

I don't know if the imbed code will work so am adding the link the link to YouTube:


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

He sure is one handsome boy!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a total doll! great shots!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Love where he looks right at the camera, just look at that face.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I like where he does a little butt wiggle!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks, kids,for looking at the Cruze video. He is doing so well on lead and his favorite thing in life it to play with toys -- and he love the puppies.

Clare, you caught the little butt wiggle. That's my favorite part of the video! Love this boy!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pattie said:


> Thanks, kids,for looking at the Cruze video. He is doing so well on lead and his favorite thing in life it to play with toys -- and he love the puppies.
> 
> Clare, you caught the little butt wiggle. That's my favorite part of the video! Love this boy!


The little white stripe up his hiney makes the wiggle all the more obvious! what a cutie!!!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks, Karen.


----------

